# Outback Steak House Exterior Bid



## Chrisp187 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey guys i need some input. I have been a painting contractor for 36 years and have done all types of painting. I just received the chance to bid on complete exterior painting of a outback steak house. there all about the same size they actually have about 36 other locations i could have the chance of working on. I know there many things that effect the bid cost but just wanted some input on what other contractors think 
thanks guys


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Not much anyone can say...other than it sounds like a pretty good deal.....or who is the general i call to bid? Lol


----------

